# Gerry Outdoor Gear is Back and at Costco



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2016)

Over the last few months I have noticed folks wearing the once ubiquitous Gerry down jacket.  Growing up I recall seeing the brand and having a good impression of it.  

Two weeks ago while I was getting milk, butter, and bread at my Costco, I saw that they were selling Gerry brand long sleeved nylon sport shirts:







I'm a fan of these because they work great for travel.  They are light and generally don't wrinkle.  They also last forever.  At $19.99 I snagged a blue and a red one.  The fit is a bit small, but they work great.  Nice features.  Less than half the price of similar travel shirts.  

http://www.costco.com/Gerry-Men's-Long-Sleeve-Woven-Shirt-Navy.product.100228373.html

I also noticed online that they are going to be selling Gerry polyester sunshirts for $13.99 






I like the retro look and colors.  I snagged one of each color.  Amazing price for these shirts that I wear all the time for skiing, hiking, around the house, working out, etc.  

http://www.costco.com/Gerry-Men's-Long-Sleeve-Sun-Protection-Tee---White.product.100233980.html

http://www.costco.com/Gerry-Men's-L...on-Tee---Cerulean-Blue.product.100233993.html

http://www.costco.com/Gerry-Men's-Long-Sleeve-Sun-Protection-Tee---Slate.product.100234006.html

They also have Gerry shorts but I have not tried them.  

Pretty cool and great prices.


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 4, 2016)

A few months ago they had what looked to be spyder core sweater knock offs for $30. I was going to buy one but the next time I went they were gone. I never heard of the brand Gerry but they looked well made.


----------



## Rushski (Apr 4, 2016)

Plenty of Gerry at Sports Authority.


----------

